# Using a glove?



## lizaveta (Sep 28, 2007)

I read that using a glove when trying to get a cockatiel used to your hand really does more harm than good, but is it really THAT horrible? I've tried picking up Ergo without the glove. He bit through two of my nails and I'm just plain -scared-. Every time I came near him with my hand he'd hiss at snap at me and one day I figured I had enough bleeding fingers - he always seems to aim for the nails and bites straight through to the skin under the nail  One time he latched on and wouldn't let go. I literally cried.

My boyfriend suggested getting a glove and we got two leather gloves to use. It seems like we've been making progress. It still takes a bit of chasing him around to get him to sit on the gloved hand, but it seems that he's now beginning to realize that him biting doesn't really do anything. He does still try to bite at least once when I hold him, but not nearly as much. We even carry him around the house on our hand sometimes and today he stepped from the glove and up my forearm.

I'm wondering, is it going to be extremely difficult to eventually transition him to the hand when he gets used to the glove? Am I going to have to start all over again?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have read the same thing about using gloves, I am not really sure how difficult it will be to transition him when he is use to the glove they are different textures so I am sure he will know the difference, I don't have any experience in this area maybe someone will come along that has a better answer.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would emit the glove unless you plan to wear it forever. Focus on why he bites and try to eliminate that- covering your hand may help with temp. damage but it's not taming him nor is it a long term solution. (PS. IF they realize biting makes you go away they will use it against you-I am assuming that's what happened here)
Here is a link that might help you understand why he bites and what you can do.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/bite.html


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I Totally agree with Baby luv 

to me the gloves Scare them even more then they already are - and a scared bird is usally why one bites

I watched them use gloves @ pet Smart to get my budgie - and those birds freaked out so bad! not to mention they knocked down all the perches just to get one bird 

I told the guy if you'd leave the perches up and take off the glove you may have a better chance at getting the bird people want - - BUT i guess it's too hard to be educated on the things you sell! 

he didn't like it to well that i told him HOW to do his job properly - but I didn't like how he did his job


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How is your boyfriend about handling the bites? If he can take the bites and just ignore them (could be impossible, hehe) then that would teach Ergo a more valuable lesson that using gloves will. He basically needs to learn that biting WILL NOT make the hands go away. If he's already learnt that he can achieve this, then i would say he'll go right back to biting once the glove is removed.


----------



## lizaveta (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's input, it really helped. I've stopped using a glove, but I do believe that the glove did help - I didn't use it as a long term solution. In fact, I'm so excited and there's so much to tell that I think I'll start a new post about it. I hope you guys don't mind.


----------

